# Strother Archery Partners with Moon Shine Attitude Attire



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I cant wait to see the wildfire on the Moxie.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I cant wait to see the Wildfire camo on a Moxie.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Lookin good, now go design another bow for 2013 because I have no interest in the Wrath SHO.


----------



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Strother Archery Partners with Moon Shine Attitude Attire®, the 
designers of the Muddy Girl and Wildfire Camouflage Patterns.

Strother Archery located in Sandusky, MI and makers of High Performance Compound Bows has entered into a 
partnership with Moon Shine Camo, a premium designer of Moon Shine Attitude Attire®. This new relationship 
will add two patterns to be offered for the 2013 line-up. The license will be for the Muddy Girl Camo, which will be 
available on the Hope Bow; along with the Wildfire Camouflage color being offered as one of the Target colors on 
all 2013 models.

“On behalf of Moon Shine, LP, we are excited to partner with such a technology driven bow manufacturer,” stated 
Moon Shine, LP, President Travis Mattern. “Our exceptionally popular Muddy Girl Camo looks great on Strother’s 
Hope bow and the bold look of our Wildfire Camo on their target bows is sure to grab attention. We look forward to 
a great partnership and are very excited for the release of these bows in our camo patterns”
“With the intensely competitive category, such as compound bows, we are constantly looking for ways to lead the 
category and in this case, offer a different perspective on the traditional colors and patterns that are available today. 
We feel the introduction of the Muddy Girl and Wildfire Camo’s will help us do just that,” stated Dan O’Hare, Vice 

President of Marketing and Brand Management.
For more information:

Strother Archery is a technology driven bow manufacturer, building the highest quality bows in the industry. For 
more information about Strother Archery and learn how you can “Extend Your Range”, visit their website at 
http://strotherarchery.com/ or call 810.648.6480. Also check out Moon Shine Attitude Attire™ by visiting their 
website at www.shineattire.com, or call 1.800.4.MOON.SHINE.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Have not seen the Wildfire on a bow yet, but the Muddy Girl Camo looks sweet on the Hope.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

looks pretty terrible to me... i like the camo on my sx1 wish others made bows with this camo pattern blk with camo limbs looks awesome imo


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

That camo looks good on the Hope. 

Wildfire should look cool on a Moxie.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well.....damn.

Now what colors do i get?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Make It Happen said:


> looks pretty terrible to me... i like the camo on my sx1 wish others made bows with this camo pattern blk with camo limbs looks awesome imo


Great chance these can be had with black riser and graphic limbs.

I do love tge predator limbs as well with black riser

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Garceau said:


> Great chance these can be had with black riser and graphic limbs.
> 
> I do love tge predator limbs as well with black riser
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


I could be wrong, but I do not believe that is a standard option for 2013.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

So what are the other colores will they have for 2013.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG, now those are some awesome camo colors!! I love it. :thumbs_up


Skeet.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Make It Happen said:


> looks pretty terrible to me... i like the camo on my sx1 wish others made bows with this camo pattern blk with camo limbs looks awesome imo


I think it looks pretty sweet on the bow.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Wildfire will be awesome, seen a New Breed in this camo and it was one of the best pattern out I think......


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## RSTV (Aug 16, 2012)

Moxie in WILDFIRE camo.


----------

